# What's Your Favorite Spinning Rod?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Omen green 7'7" ML from 13 Fishing. Great rod for what baits you are throwing.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got a St. Croix Legend Elite (freshwater version) 7' ML power F action, and it's without a doubt my new favorite. I throw a lot of light stuff with it, and it casts great and is incredibly sensitive. Paired with a Shimano Stradic ci2+, it's about the lightest outfit I've come across - I have a bad right shoulder/arm, but can fish that combo all day. I would think the 7'6" ML power would be right up your alley. Their warranty is solid ($20 shipping fee for defective rod), and you can get a replacement rod for $75 even if you slam it in your car door. Check it out.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I own a few Loomis GL2's and a Loomis Greenwater, but I like my St. Croix Avid's much better. I have the 7' medium power, fast action. St. Croix have a stiffer tip which makes working jerkbaits and topwater plugs much easier than the Loomis sticks.

I fly fish mostly these days, but I pick up my St. Croix when I throw arti's


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

I third St Croix except I have the mojo inshore rod. Cast great and really accurate


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my "go to" magic stick consist of a 2500 ci4 and a 7'2" med,hvy shimano cumara. lifetime warranty over the counter warranty ,light as a feather and so sentive I can practically feel the fish looking at the bait  I like it so much I have 4 setups for various conditions


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

This one: http://www.pineislandangler.com/2012/06/stuff-i-like-keystone-custom-rods.html


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

My go to is a St. Croix Avid 7' Medium with Fast Action


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm looking to find a couple of rods with full cork grips. My son has a couple TFO rods with the skeletal partial grips and I can't get use to the things. I like old school long cork when it comes to pitching plastic...thanks.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

I also like the St Croix Avid 7' Med, fast act. Pair them up with Quantum Smokes, real light weight outfit.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

I too like the St.Croix they make several 7'6 models that are perfect for what u are wanting. Older legend elite with recoil guides is hard to beat if u can find one they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If you haven't tried a T. Allen Wave series rod then your missing out! I use to use nothing but St. Croix, now they are all sitting in the garage with out reels on them. You can get the T Allen with a full cork grip as well. Just gave my father in law 1 for his birthday. Get you a 7'8" wave series with full cork handle. It will cast further than any St. Croix out and it's more sensitive. 

Also made right here in the good ole USA. 

http://www.tallenrods.com


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

St. Croix Avid is the way to go! Can't beat the value, action and warranty.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Once you get into the price range of many of the rods mentioned above, you may as well have one custom made.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the Loomis Greenwaters and they have a full cork grip.

I suggest taking a reel to a shop, putting it on the rods you are
interested in and pitching a practice plug or whatever outside B4 you buy. The only 'best' rod is the one you prefer.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

First thing to do is get a rod tube and mail your old rod back to sage. They are pretty good and will supply a replacement tip etc. if possible. Otherwise take a look at Falcon Bucoo rods. I have a 7'6" medium fast spinning rod with micro eyes and really like it. I have always been a St. Croix guy but right now this is my favorite. they are reasonable priced as well.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

For under $100 bucks, I love the Falcon Coastal Medium gulf spin rods. 7'6", light weight and full cork grips. I found one at Walmart for $89 recently.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Every rod I use is custom made. Nothing off a rack.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Every rod I use is custom made.  Nothing off a rack.


Jealous of that for sure. It's on my list of things to try when I find time, space, money......


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Every rod I use is custom made.  Nothing off a rack.


All of the T. Allen Rods where custom made, up until recently. The have gone more production with them, but the testing and craftsmanship are on par with a custom rod. They are not cheap rods, but they are 100% better than any St. Croix product I have ever used and I used them exclusively for 10+ years.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

None of my rods are off the rack!
They all come from the bargain barrel in the aisle. :-[ 

Don't think I've paid more than $10 for a rod in more than 12 years. ;D


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Stealth Custom Rods are my go to. Been using them for several years and they have been great. Super light, sensitive, the carbon fiber components look good and hold up really well.

https://stealthfishingrods.com/site/77d994ca7f3449c98f1eb297c44e36fa/home?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.stealthfishingrods.com


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Falcon is also one of the only rods still made in the USA for under $100.00.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, I use junk compared to some of you guys.
I mainly use Crowder rods, mostly because the factory is less than a mile from my house and they fix anything for me no questions asked


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Have caught countless fresh/saltwater fish with my medium Crowder for years without a hitch. Also like Falcon's Coastal gulf light spin for inshore. We all have our "druthers."


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

7' 6" St Croix Legend Inshore (2013 model) Med Light. Has a Fuji split reel seat and 11 guides with zirconia rings and Titanium frames. Bottom line: it's designed for saltwater use. 

I've caught big snook, reds, trout, pompano, flounder, etc with this rod and it has not failed me.

St Croix has a great warranty too. When I was fishing Avids, one broke on me setting the hook on a fish. Sent it back to St Croix for $10 shipping, they waived the processing fee. I got a new rod for $10.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Reach out to Oyster breath, he makes rods and I think he even had one on a cover of a magazine...seeing he's not working on his boat he should have time to make you one.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm glad to see the falcon rods getting good reviews here. Not trying to hijack this thread but what do folks thinks about the micro eyes? I like them and I think longer casts with braid but do think I get more wind tip winding in the wind.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Reach out to Oyster breath, he makes rods and I think he even had one on a cover of a magazine...seeing he's not working on his boat he should have time to make you one.



And all along I thought Henny Youngman was the king of one-liners! ;D


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

St Croix Legend Inshore 7 ML. 

I still think the Avid line is the best spinning rods I've ever used but the guide frames don't hold up to salt so the legend inshore is my go to spinner.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I'm glad to see the falcon rods getting good reviews here. Not trying to hijack this thread but what do folks thinks about the micro eyes? I like them and I think longer casts with braid but do think I  get more wind tip winding in the wind.


Microwave guides will put a stop to that..

http://youtu.be/s0djRMSqC8Q


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

st croix premier 7'6" fast action med light
cast a mile, plenty of backbone. Sitting in my room at the moment with a busted guide.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

TFO rods from sierra trading post. If you search for coupon codes online you can get 35% off. I bought several last year for 40$. I prefer the TFO over many of the expensive rods, plus you get a lifetime warranty.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a Star Seagis a few weeks ago. fairly comfortable and casts well. Sunday I gave it a decent work out. 2 reds 27 and 29", 3 snook over 30", 4 Crevalle, about 20 lady fish up to 2 lbs and a couple of gray snapper. Rod performed flawlessly.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

> st croix premier 7'6" fast action med light
> cast a mile, plenty of backbone. Sitting in my room at the moment with a busted guide.


Another vote for the St Croix Premier. Just paired a 6'6" ML with a 1000 Shimano Sahara for a light trout rod. Will handle lures up to 1/2 oz, is light, light, light, more than enough muscle.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

St. Croix 6'6" Tidemaster MM...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!

Looks like this site has a lot of St. Croix fans....all good replies so far!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugly stick....[ch128539]


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

Do those microwave guides really work that well? Has anyone used them? I thought they look kinda silly, still kinda do, and like a cheap gimmick that doesn't really work but after seeing that video that all has changed.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Do those microwave guides really work that well? Has anyone used them? I thought they look kinda silly, still kinda do, and like a cheap gimmick that doesn't really work but after seeing that video that all has changed.


Plain and simple the answer is yes, if the are installed correctly. I recently have changed all my rods to T. Allen Microwave guides. Before I was using all St. Croix rods, now they are just sitting there collecting dust in the garage. Shadowcast777 has used a couple of my rods he can tell how nice they are. 

If your in north florida I will be glad to show you them and the difference.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

the micro guides are great if you are using braid only. The biggest disadvantage I have found is that the tip is very small and the knot connecting braid to fluorocarbon can be too big to reel in, which limits the length of leader.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> the micro guides are great if you are using braid only. The biggest disadvantage I have found is that the tip is very small and the knot connecting braid to fluorocarbon can be too big to reel in, which limits the length of leader.


Yeah I agree but I have never need more than about 2.5'-3' foot of leader, and I only use braid.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

I love the microwave guides. Had a custom rod for top waters built using them. They will definitely be on my next rod.


----------



## Eddie_Pope (Jan 8, 2012)

You should try a Shimano Crucial Inshore, I think they are great rods. http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/inshore/crucial_inshore.html


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually have a Shimano Crucial with microwave guides for sale in Fort Myers, Fl if anyone is interested
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/spo/4272701939.html


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> > Do those microwave guides really work that well? Has anyone used them? I thought they look kinda silly, still kinda do, and like a cheap gimmick that doesn't really work but after seeing that video that all has changed.
> 
> 
> Plain and simple the answer is yes, if the are installed correctly. I recently have changed all my rods to T. Allen Microwave guides. Before I was using all St. Croix rods, now they are just sitting there collecting dust in the garage. Shadowcast777 has used a couple of my rods he can tell how nice they are.
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I'm down in south florida. I may just have to up grade the guides on one of my star rods if they work so well.

P.S. forgot to mention in my original post that i really like star rods, you can beat them for their price and warranty. i also really like the TFO gary loomis rods. That being said i have not tried many st. croix or shimano rods.


----------

